
What happened to our site today (Balsamiq) - acangiano
http://pastebin.com/V3jwaL1Q
======
pasbesoin
Context: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3075405>

Balsamiq's comment there to the effect, "It's fixed." (It does not link the
parent pastbin item, wherein they describe their course of action going
forward.):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3076281>

~~~
acangiano
Just to clarify, the link you posted is the context, not a duplicate
submission. If you post just a link, people will assume my submission is a
dupe and flag it.

~~~
pasbesoin
Attempted to clarify with an edit.

